# Hand hewn beams SW PA



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Anybody have a source for hand hewn beams in southwest PA? Was emailed this link http://www.houzz.com/photos/1105966/Mediterranean-Bedroom-mediterranean-bedroom-houston
Any ideas? If I can't find something local (and they don't want the foam ones) I was thinking taking 1 1/2" material and 45 corners to make a U shape and hachet and hand plane them myself. Just a lot more labor.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

You may have to come to Northwest PA,

Amish country for what your after. 

Slippery Rock, Mars, Volant...

I'll call Buck (and yes, that's really his name) in the morning.

PM me tomorrow, just to remind me, I'll let you know what I found out.

He's got a supply of Bird's Eye maple I'm interested in for an inlay.

-Scott


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

You can certainly do your own like you said.

Check craigslist, I know I can get them local to me from time to time.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Like these? Medford Cedar in Hainsport. I am not sure if these are available or not, Old telephone poles, but they can get something similar. 










http://www.houzz.com/projects/27628/Cannon


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Dan how did you attach those to the ceiling. My job is a cathedral ceiling and is currently drywalled with the LVL exposed at the top still.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I suggest picking up an adze for this job. You can use 1x material or solid beams.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Glued and screwed to 3/4" ply, ply is glued and screwed to the rafters. Then just in case we ran a few ledger loks through them into the rafters.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

fourcornerhome said:


> I suggest picking up an adze for this job. You can use 1x material or solid beams.


You ever try to rip rough sawn 1x on a bevel?

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure I have done it..This is the only thing I can find with an adze finish. The brackets at the door are done with solid cedar, but have done false beams with this finish many times.
http://www.paskevich.com/home-8.html................click on the second pic.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tis a lot of machine time...

Actually, Eric

you might be able to swing something with a reclamation company, in the tri-state area.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have this job getting ready to start. The cost is unbelievable. And we got a great price locally. There's a place in Jersey that sells them, but expect an enormous cost. Like $80/LF :blink:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Price really isn't a concern. They just want the look. I was thinking there's gotta be a place around here that does reclaimed. I was thinking somewhere in 7 springs area or like Scott said Amish country. I just don't know anyone in those areas.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Eric K said:


> Price really isn't a concern. They just want the look. I was thinking there's gotta be a place around here that does reclaimed. I was thinking somewhere in 7 springs area or like Scott said Amish country. I just don't know anyone in those areas.


Anything south of the "tunnels" for me, might as well be Maryland.:whistling


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll go pull some out of my 1910 barn for $80/ft.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Eric, 

I've done a few barn beam mantles and acctually was able to score a few beams off of craigslist from a barn in greensburgh.


There is a saw mill in somerset that I delt with once. I can get their number if you would like. I'm not sure what all they do, I happen to be doing a job in Rockwood and got some beams from them. They were rough cut, but not very distressed looking.



Hey Scott, was that you I passed on Sample rd this morning?

Dave


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey Scott, was that you I passed on Sample rd this morning?
> 
> Dave


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No, Some other c'ntractor.

...real close though, I was on Duncan today.:thumbup:

I totally forgot about that place in Somerset.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

tenon0774 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> No, Some other c'ntractor.
> 
> ...real close though, I was on Duncan today.:thumbup:



It was a white van, so I figured it had to be you:laughing: Who ever it was waved:laughing: 


Dave


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

tenon0774 said:


> I totally forgot about that place in Somerset.



I just can't remember the name, I know a buddy of mine used them too I believe he has the name and number. He had some beams made for under his camp and they even pressure treated them for him.


Dave


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

dkillianjr said:


> It was a white van, so I figured it had to be you:laughing: Who ever it was waved:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


Probably because you waved first:whistling

Just so you know, I get a little glassey-eyed on the road...

so if that happens again, and the guy in the white van doesn't wave, honk the horn a couple times.:thumbup:

...anyways I think it's Saunders, or something like that...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

tenon0774 said:


> Probably because you waved first:whistling
> 
> Just so you know, I get a little glassey-eyed on the road...
> 
> ...



:laughing::laughing: Alright, thats what I will do. Everybody will know me:laughing:

Dave


----------

